# Best DE Clinic Abroad



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

dear girls

i appear to have womb lining issues, immune problems as well as old eggs.  we want to do donor egg cycle abroad and are trying to ascertain which clinics would be the best in this regard.  

do you know what minimum womb lining thickness is required for donor cycle?
what do clinics do if this can't be achieved? 
what medication is used to improve womb lining?  
do any clinics use viagra (i have been prescribed viagra at argc for last 3 cycles)

thank you so much in advance for your help.

good luck wherever you all are in your if treatmentxx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello Sabina,

I'm sorry I can't answer your question, but just wanted to say "hello" and welcome the the Abroadies. You will find so much support and advice here!

I do still watch the ARGC girls thread with interest, but don't post over there so much now.

I think that the progynova that you are given during a donor cycle will build up the womb lining, similar to the protocol with a FET.

I'm concerned that I have lining issues, as I have very light AF, but ARGC have never commented on it.

I'm sure an experienced Abroadie will be able to help you.

Good luck!

Jules


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Sabina - Isida use Viagra pesseries too, but I know that many UK clinics think it is not needed, but Isida think it improves blood flow to the uterus. Isida also use high levels of vit. E and progynova.

My understanding is that they will do a transfer if your lining is over 8mm, but would prefer 10 or more (triple layer).

Good luck

Joy


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

jules - tx for your warm welcome.  i am floundering i must admit trying to decide where to go.  all i know is that it has to be abroad as speed is now the essence.  i so hope you get lucky too with your spanish treatment  

hello joy - many tx for your reponse.  that was v useful information re isida.  however i don't think i have ever had a womb lining of 8mm in the last 3 years despite all the medication lavished on it!  you must be thrilled with your boys. congratulations   

tx again girls


----------



## BURNLEY (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi
I need to start researching DE clinics abroad, are there any threads/ good websites out there . Not sure where to start - any info on any clinics welcome eg how long to wait for a consultation appt, how long wait there is for DE, language support, ease of communication, how long do you need to stay out there for ET , accomodation, flights. would like to book a consultation for May to have on back burner. i believe age is not so relevant with DE?
Many thanks
burnley x


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Burnley

Hello. 

You sound in a similar position to me a month ago. I'm now registered and flying out to Isida, Kiev on Friday for initial consultation and Tests.

How I got going was by using this site primarily*. I posted in the Introductions and starting board, and then started reading the posts on the * international boards looking at threads in Spain, Ukraine, Russia, Czech, Poland. I also checked out the *Treatment Outside UK* and looked at the Non UK clinic review threads.

DP and I spent time looking at what was most important to us - speed of treatment and cost were the most important factors right now, that might change if we hit hurdles that we dont know about yet.

On this basis we looked closely at IM Barcelona - rejected on cost basis, Reprofit in Czech - just waitlisted ourselves straightaway there because of the price and the quality of emails we received from Stepan. We then looked closely at Isida, Invimed, Poland and Altra Vita, Moscow.

We emailed all the clinics we were interested in and looked at their websites for information. We found them all pretty responsive to our questions. At Isida they have requested we stay for 7 days after ET but it's not compulsory. We probably will spend some time away on hols over there so not a problem for us.

Accommodation and flights - people post stuff on here about good hotels and appartments where you can stay. We used the internet and got lucky with a travel agent who got us much cheaper flights than offered on the usual sites. Accommodation we're doing independently - use the posts here and check things out on tripadvisor.

I hope this helps, it's all a bit new to me but gradually the process is becoming much clearer.

If you need anything else please don't hesitate to ask.

Podbean
x

Isida has no waiting list and cost is approx £3,500. 
Invimed waiting lists of 3 - 4 months, cost £3,139.63 
Reprofit - wait list of 8/9 months, cost £2300.


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

another czech clinic for de is repromeda also in brno. wiat for donor eggs a few months, still a lot cheaper than most spanish clinics. we flew to bratislava with ryan air and 90 mins train to brno. 

should also look at scandinavia clinics 

coco


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

Hate to say it girls but the best clinic is the one that gets you pregnant, in my case it's Invimed, others will say Ceram, IM, Reprofit, Isida etc - the only consolation is that just about all of them are beter than clinics in the UK due to consistency of care, cost, results, cleanliness, etc
You have to decide if you want to bother with ease of access from airport - here and abroad, cost (obviously) waiting times, visas, follow up, what drugs they offer to support you post transfer - some offer steroids as well as progesterone (my basis for choosing Invimed), response times to emails etc

There really is no "best clinic" - it's what is important to you

Jo XX


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Earthe Kitt

I remember your name from reading about you when researching Invimed.  We are waitlisted at Invimed for may/jun if we don't succeed at Isida. 

Thanks for highlighting the other things to consider.  

Love
Podbean
x


----------



## BURNLEY (Feb 7, 2008)

thank you all girls for this info , please keep it coming - will add info if/ when i can
Bxx


----------



## ibina (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi there,

Just seen your post - Have you looked at Eugin in Barcelona,  I have just had ED there and they took the ED's to Blast stage.  Now waiting in that dreaded two week wait to test.

They speak very good English and were extremely helpful and in permanent contact.



Good luck on your shopping list.

Ibina


----------



## BURNLEY (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks ibina- best of luck and let us know how it goes
Burnley xx


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

hi ibina noticed that you have been to eugin an wondered if you could give me some info i have had a quote.i have just had de at ceram but sadly no hb at 7+4 and there waiting list is to long to go back.and extra info would be great.
thanks poopy.xx
are you still on 2ww? your inbox is full tried to pm you.


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Girls,

i am sorry but i need help.    
Me and DH looking to go abroad for DE but i have looked at so many posts now and i am totally confused. can anyone give me est. prices for places abroad and also recommendations, please.
Spain seems to be a good place but looks a bit on the expensive side.
Anyone got anything from Hungry?

thank you    

Nicole xx


----------



## snozyrozy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Nicole - I have pm'd you xx


----------

